
YESTERDAY’S BROAD POWER OUTAGE LIKELY CAUSED BY GEOMAGNETIC STORM - olivermarks
http://stockboardasset.com/insights-and-research/yesterdays-broad-power-outage-likely-caused-geomagnetic-storm/
======
hourislate
"We’re shocked that mainstream media didn’t revive the failing Russian
narrative for another round of fake news to confuse the masses"

Interesting how the author starts by labeling the mainstream media as fake
news in an article about a power outage.

